# Denver-Broomfield commute?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Since my wifes family is in Denver, we sometimes toy with the idea of moving there. Her folks are in S. Denver, off Colorado Blvd, near the University. My company has an office in Broomfield. So the first question - is there any reasonable bike commuting route between the two? Or a combo of bike route plus public transportation?

If we decided to live farther from her folks, what other parts of Denver would be in reasonable proximity to Broomfield and also any high tech (preferably software) hubs?

I am accustomed to a 20 mile bike commute, but would prefer less. We are torn between the notion of a mountain town feel vs. the benefits of the city such as arts and multiculture. We would consider communities with single family homes (3Br) in the mid $200k range. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is most of the route I use to get from Broomfield to the Tech Center for Bike to work day. There are bike paths on some of it and most of it isn't too bad on the road. Actually the most dangerous part is on the bike paths along Speer with all the once-a-year wonders.

http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=UJYRAWPUPAHWWEE

Enjoy


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd suggest living in the Broomfield/Westminster/Arvada area myself - housing will be in your price range in those areas and it will be an easy bike commute. There is a lot of high tech in that area as well and up into Boulder. The rest is downtown or in the tech center (for greater denver area that is).
I've got a couple friends that commute from the University/I-25 area to Broomfield and Boulder - and none of them really like it.


----------

